# I had the night off



## len (Aug 9, 2008)

Had a wedding scheduled for yesterday. 8 AM the day of the bride e-mails and says it's cancelled. Confirmed with the venue.

I haven't had a cancellation that late in the game since about 1988, when my NYE wedding got cancelled. Back then, no e-mail, no cell phones, etc. so I actually showed up at the venue. 

Oh, well. They paid in advance and the check cleared weeks ago.


----------



## derekleffew (Aug 9, 2008)

Perhaps the bride decided her time could be better spent watching the Opening Ceremonies of the Olympics?

Glad you got the check in advance.


----------



## ruinexplorer (Aug 10, 2008)

At least they had the kindness to let you know.


----------



## Spikesgirl (Aug 15, 2008)

Just think how the groom must have felt - or do you think the bride actually called him?


----------



## ishboo (Aug 15, 2008)

Spikesgirl said:


> Just think how the groom must have felt - or do you think the bride actually called him?


That just sounds like the premise for a bad episode of a comedy (probably on fox) right there.


----------

